# "I like to be Kissed When you do Sex to me"



## chanel (Nov 24, 2009)

Anyone see SNL on Saturday.  Hilarious!  

Saturday Night Live - China Cold Open - Video - NBC.com


----------



## del (Nov 24, 2009)

chanel said:


> Anyone see SNL on Saturday.  Hilarious!
> 
> Saturday Night Live - China Cold Open - Video - NBC.com



absolutely


----------



## California Girl (Nov 24, 2009)

It's so annoying when I click on a link and get 'not available in your country' - The US is MY country, Gawd Damn it! Just because I happen to live outside it!!!!!!  So very frustrating.


----------



## Xenophon (Nov 24, 2009)

Barry is now being abused quite often by SNL.

Are they also teabagging rightwing extremists?


----------



## California Girl (Nov 24, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Barry is now being abused quite often by SNL.
> 
> Are they also teabagging rightwing extremists?



Are you saying this just to taunt me? Because you know I can't see it! You are evil.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 24, 2009)

SNL mocking Obama? The wheels are coming off the Obama tricycle.


----------



## Xenophon (Nov 24, 2009)

Things just aern't the same for the boi king these days.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 24, 2009)

That's not the SNL I knew in Chicago


----------



## Xenophon (Nov 24, 2009)

It took them a long time to start knocking Barry, but it shows that it can't be avoided anymore.


----------



## Paulie (Nov 24, 2009)

Left leaning comedy outlets haven't exactly been treating Obama with kid gloves since he's been president.

This shouldn't be that surprising.  Stewart hits him pretty regularly, and he's not exactly a righty.


----------



## Dr.House (Nov 24, 2009)

Family Guy has so far avoided mocking the boi king...  Wonder how long Seth will hold out...


----------



## kwc57 (Nov 24, 2009)

Paulie said:


> Left leaning comedy outlets haven't exactly been treating Obama with kid gloves since he's been president.
> 
> This shouldn't be that surprising.  Stewart hits him pretty regularly, and he's not exactly a righty.



Don't destroy the delusion.


----------



## Paulie (Nov 24, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> Family Guy has so far avoided mocking the boi king...  Wonder how long Seth will hold out...



Now THAT'S a good point.  But he picked on Clinton so it's not like it's a partisan thing.

And he's certainly not shy about race jokes, either.  I'm sure he just hasn't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## mal (Nov 24, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Barry is now being abused quite often by SNL.
> 
> Are they also teabagging rightwing extremists?



For the last 30+ years... 



peace...


----------



## manifold (Nov 24, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Barry is now being abused quite often by SNL.
> 
> Are they also teabagging rightwing extremists?



Prolly neocons.


----------



## manifold (Nov 24, 2009)

It was the first funny episode all season, but damn was it funny.  Every skit right through weekend update had me in stitches.  The Mellow Show with Jack Johnson was an instant classic.


----------



## Anguille (Nov 24, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> SNL mocking Obama? The wheels are coming off the Obama tricycle.


The more we love him, the more we mock him. The left has a sense of humor. That's part of the reason why we rule.


----------



## Sinatra (Nov 24, 2009)

SnL hit this one out of the park...


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XN-ui28SlHU[/ame]


----------



## Brn2bfree (Nov 24, 2009)

*'Saturday Night Live' scorches Obama policies *
NBC comedy show ruthless in satire of president's plans 



Saturday Night Live" opened its show last night with a comedy sketch that scorched President Obama over his economic policies including health care , "Cash for Clunkers" and borrowing billions of dollars from China. 

The NBC program featured comic Fred Armisen portraying the commander in chief at a news conference with Chinese President Hu Jintao, played by Will Forte, who spoke through an interpreter, comic Nasim Pedrad.

Hu began by asking Obama about the success of his economic stimulus.
"I'm curious. How many jobs has it created?" asked the Chinese leader.

"None," answered Obama. "But our health-care reform plan, we're confident, is going to lead to enormous savings."

Learn Obama's strategy for destroying America as we've known it. Read "The Audacity of Deceit: Barack Obama's War on American Values"

"How exactly is extending health-care coverage to 30 million people going to save you money?" Hu asked.

"I don't know," admitted Obama. 

'Saturday Night Live' scorches Obama policies 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

*This is very funny. A conversation between Obama and the president of China*


----------



## amrchaos (Nov 24, 2009)

Funny or Embarassing?

We are screwing the Chinese and the rest of the globe with this nonsense!!


----------



## Rinata (Nov 24, 2009)

The best was the trailer for the recent disaster flick "2012," mashed up with fake news clips announcing Sarah Palin's election to the presidency. 

I hope it doesn't discourage her. I want her to run. Sarah in 2012!!!!


----------



## California Girl (Nov 24, 2009)

Rinata said:


> The best was the trailer for the recent disaster flick "2012," mashed up with fake news clips announcing Sarah Palin's election to the presidency.
> 
> I hope it doesn't discourage her. I want her to run. Sarah in 2012!!!!



How pathetic. You can't even stand to see your Messiah mocked so you gotta whine about Palin. Congratulation on your complete assimilation into the ObamaBorg.


----------



## Claudette (Nov 24, 2009)

I saw it and it was funny. Wonder how the possee in the WH is taking it??? 

Cali to bad you can't see it because it is funny. About time the SNL crew takes a few shots at Ol'BO. He sure deserves a few.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 24, 2009)

Claudette said:


> I saw it and it was funny. Wonder how the possee in the WH is taking it???
> 
> Cali to bad you can't see it because it is funny. About time the SNL crew takes a few shots at Ol'BO. He sure deserves a few.



It's fine. I can see the YouTube version! Love it!!!


----------



## 007 (Nov 24, 2009)

Well... the SNL obama told the truth. The real obama lies his filthy ass off.


----------



## Sinatra (Nov 24, 2009)

Rinata said:


> The best was the trailer for the recent disaster flick "2012," mashed up with fake news clips announcing Sarah Palin's election to the presidency.
> 
> I hope it doesn't discourage her. I want her to run. Sarah in 2012!!!!




Sorry - but that little fake commercial (while amusing) in no way came close to the Obama-China news conference - that was an EPIC clip of the kind SnL has not produced in some time.  Years from now that clip will be replayed as a best of - truly funny stuff.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 24, 2009)

Yep, gotta go with the majority on this one, as the Obama clip was actually funnier than the one for the Wasilla Chihuahua.

But......the reaction afterwards was what was REALLY funny.......seems some Palin supporters interpreted the 2012 skit as pointing to Palin SAVING the world, not causing its destruction.

I guess the stupidity of the GOP really has started to go inbred........


----------



## Sinatra (Nov 24, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> Yep, gotta go with the majority on this one, as the Obama clip was actually funnier than the one for the Wasilla Chihuahua.
> 
> But......the reaction afterwards was what was REALLY funny.......seems some Palin supporters interpreted the 2012 skit as pointing to Palin SAVING the world, not causing its destruction.
> 
> I guess the stupidity of the GOP really has started to go inbred........




A Biker Sailer...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=no61j6KjOBs&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## California Girl (Nov 24, 2009)

Sinatra said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, gotta go with the majority on this one, as the Obama clip was actually funnier than the one for the Wasilla Chihuahua.
> ...



It's GaySailor to his enemies.


----------



## amrchaos (Nov 24, 2009)

So are you telling me that SNL is funny again.

That took, like 30 years!!

*Hell hast frozen over and the demons are giving out ski lessons!!*


----------



## Terry (Nov 24, 2009)

Ditto on the title of the thread


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 24, 2009)

SNL just recognizes a straight man when they see one.  America recognizes a joke.


----------



## Sinatra (Nov 24, 2009)

amrchaos said:


> So are you telling me that SNL is funny again.
> 
> That took, like 30 years!!
> 
> *Hell hast frozen over and the demons are giving out ski lessons!!*



I wouldn't go that far - but this particular sketch did harken back to the days of the Clinton Era, the Bush-Dukakis-Perot race, etc.  

SnL has been very hit and miss and at times, tired in its attempts at humor.

This latest Obama skit was laugh out loud funny...


----------



## beowolfe (Nov 24, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> SNL mocking Obama? The wheels are coming off the Obama tricycle.



So, you think SNL being SNL is somehow indicative of the wheels coming off???  Keep grasping...........you'll pull out a straw one of these days..........lol


----------



## Sinatra (Nov 24, 2009)

beowolfe said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > SNL mocking Obama? The wheels are coming off the Obama tricycle.
> ...




It may be more in line with GE/Immelt possibly going bye-bye and Comcast calling the future shots.

And Zucker would likely go - which could lead to big lineup shakeups at MSNBC. Comcast won't stand for the ratings failure that is MSNBC - unlike GE, Comcast does not have close ties to the Obama White House.

Then again, maybe it's just that the SnL folks have grown tired of Barry as well...


----------



## JenyEliza (Nov 24, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> Family Guy has so far avoided mocking the boi king...  Wonder how long Seth will hold out...



According to my 14 year old son (who hero worships Seth), probably not much longer.  He says there's just too much material for him to ignore!


----------



## chanel (Nov 24, 2009)

Terry said:


> Ditto on the title of the thread



I still crack up when I think of those words.  So simple; yet so crucial.


----------



## kyzr (Nov 24, 2009)

Sinatra said:


> beowolfe said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



It would be nice to even the political leanings of the MSM more.  
FXN + MSNBC + NBC all "fair & balanced"  and ABC/CBS/PBS/CNN leftist rags like "The Nation"

Its still nice to know that they will backup each other if the Feds try to exclude one of the media channels.  I'm still pissed at the Obama clowns for even trying to exclude FXN.

New MSNBC lineup:
Dobbs replaces Olberman
Geraldo replaces the muncher chick
Laura Ingrahm replaces the Ed Show
Glen Beck replaces Chris Matthews


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 24, 2009)

This skit was sooo funny.  

What is also funny is that now the right is claiming that SNL's skit reflects the feelings of Americans towards our government.  But when SNL makes fun of Palin, they don't see it the same way.  They love it when SNL makes fun of Democrats but they cry when SNL makes fun of Palin or Bush or McCain.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 24, 2009)

Geez, they actually pointed out how fucking stupid the policies are, they weren't just poking fun at him for flubbing a speech or something.
I'm surprised they had the intestinal fortitude to finally do it.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 24, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> This skit was sooo funny.
> 
> What is also funny is that now the right is claiming that SNL's skit reflects the feelings of Americans towards our government.  But when SNL makes fun of Palin, they don't see it the same way.  They love it when SNL makes fun of Democrats but they cry when SNL makes fun of Palin or Bush or McCain.



Seems like Palin and McCain let them make fun IN PERSON.  Obama should play himself.


----------



## xsited1 (Nov 24, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> Family Guy has so far avoided mocking the boi king...  Wonder how long Seth will hold out...



Seth is a major Obamabot.  

NEWSMEAT &#9655; Seth MacFarlane's Federal Campaign Contribution Report

He even spoke at a boi King rally.


----------



## Rinata (Nov 24, 2009)

California Girl said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > The best was the trailer for the recent disaster flick "2012," mashed up with fake news clips announcing Sarah Palin's election to the presidency.
> ...



Stop projecting. You just cannot stop stalking me, can you??? Why do I make you so angry?? It's got to be jealousy. Maybe it's that I can respond to anything you say without cussing you out, but you haven't learned how to do that yet. But I guess when you are so consistently wrong about everything that's all you can do.

So come on, trash mouth. What have you got tonight?? Same old, same old, I'm sure.


----------



## Dr.House (Nov 24, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Family Guy has so far avoided mocking the boi king...  Wonder how long Seth will hold out...
> ...



Hoe-lee crap...

How messed up do you have to be to contribute to Frank Lousenberg!

Dayum!


----------



## Rinata (Nov 24, 2009)

beowolfe said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > SNL mocking Obama? The wheels are coming off the Obama tricycle.
> ...



They just don't get it. SNL has been making fun of politicians for years. And it's all funny. But they have to turn it into something that will help their pitiful cause and not just accept the humor for what it is. 

You current crop of conservatives, Republicans, right wing, tea baggers, whatever you want to be called, are just pathetic and sad. The Republican party will soon be extinct, thanks to all of you. So just keep it up.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 24, 2009)

I wonder how it feels to lose the respect of a quater of the world's population in one week?  I read European newspapers barely covered the trip at all.  A noteable exception was the bow.  They find him a joke as well.


----------



## Si modo (Nov 24, 2009)

Rinata said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


'Stalking me'......

ROTFLMAO.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 24, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> This skit was sooo funny.
> 
> What is also funny is that now the right is claiming that SNL's skit reflects the feelings of Americans towards our government.  But when SNL makes fun of Palin, they don't see it the same way.  They love it when SNL makes fun of Democrats but they cry when SNL makes fun of Palin or Bush or McCain.



it works both ways Bobo.....or cant you see that?.....get Chrisseys balls out of your face....then you can see whats happening....


----------



## kwc57 (Nov 24, 2009)

JenyEliza said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Family Guy has so far avoided mocking the boi king...  Wonder how long Seth will hold out...
> ...



McFarlin's material isn't appropriate for a 14 year old.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 24, 2009)

Rinata said:


> They just don't get it. SNL has been making fun of politicians for years. And it's all funny. But they have to turn it into something that will help their pitiful cause and not just accept the humor for what it is.
> 
> You current crop of conservatives, Republicans, right wing, tea baggers, whatever you want to be called, are just pathetic and sad. The Republican party will soon be extinct, thanks to all of you. So just keep it up.



spoken like a true Pelosi clone....Nance would be proud of you....


----------



## JenyEliza (Nov 24, 2009)

kwc57 said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



He's in high school for gawd's sake.  He'll be 15 and driving a 4,000 lb deadly weapon on the streets of Atlanta in 8 weeks.  

He's exposed to worse than McFarland every single day.  

Good grief.


----------



## Rinata (Nov 25, 2009)

saveliberty said:


> I wonder how it feels to lose the respect of a quater of the world's population in one week?  I read European newspapers barely covered the trip at all.  A noteable exception was the bow.  They find him a joke as well.



Sure ya did.


----------



## Rinata (Nov 25, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



You shouldn't laugh about this. She might start stalking you next.


----------



## Rinata (Nov 25, 2009)

Harry Dresden said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > They just don't get it. SNL has been making fun of politicians for years. And it's all funny. But they have to turn it into something that will help their pitiful cause and not just accept the humor for what it is.
> ...



I know that you think you are quite clever, but I know next to nothing about Nancy Pelosi's opinion about you lunatics. I drew the conclusion on my own. It wasn't hard, dear.

As a matter of fact, it shouldn't be long now.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 25, 2009)

Rinata said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


give me a fucking break.....you live in California and your going to tell us you know nothing about Pelosi?..........i know your trying to distance yourself from her....geezus christ at least be honest....


----------



## Xenophon (Nov 25, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> Family Guy has so far avoided mocking the boi king...  Wonder how long Seth will hold out...



He's doing an episode where Brian starts listening to Rush and protests Obama.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 25, 2009)

Rinata said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



You are one seriously deluded little freak if you think you are so important that anyone would stalk you. You are a Whine Merchant.


----------



## mal (Nov 25, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Family Guy has so far avoided mocking the boi king...  Wonder how long Seth will hold out...
> ...



Hell, SNL has been Curiously NOT in his Lap Recently...

Shine's comin' off...



peace...


----------



## JenyEliza (Nov 25, 2009)

Rinata said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


----------



## -Cp (Nov 25, 2009)

Saturday Night Live Season 35 Episode 7 China Cold Open Video


----------



## keee keee (Nov 25, 2009)

Seth is probally one of the big liberal left leaning hollywood supporters and gave a lot of money to the man child president!!! they are probally taking the Obama/Biden stickers off they prius green  FRAUD cars !!!


----------



## keee keee (Nov 25, 2009)

S.N.L. is on the Obama shit list!!! no christmas cards for them


----------



## Rinata (Nov 25, 2009)

Harry Dresden said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



So I live in California, so what?? I am in Southern California and she is from the North. I really have never followed her. Why am I explaining this to you??? I know you have a problem with the truth.


----------



## Rinata (Nov 25, 2009)

California Girl said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Then stop talking to me in every thread, you stupid cow.


----------



## chanel (Nov 25, 2009)

I've been following this thread and it has been moved from the flame zone to media to reviews to humor.  Will it go full circle?


----------



## Rinata (Nov 25, 2009)

keee keee said:


> S.N.L. is on the Obama shit list!!! no christmas cards for them



How hateful and stupid can one group of people be??? You can't even understand SNL, for God's sake.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 25, 2009)

Rinata said:


> keee keee said:
> 
> 
> > S.N.L. is on the Obama shit list!!! no christmas cards for them
> ...



I know, who would have guessed Obama could be so petty?  Hateful is such a strong word.  I would use disappointed or upset.  Most people understood SNL's skit.  It was political satire.  Pointing out Obama's weaknesses and lack of ability, it was doen in a humorous way.  The message was very clear though.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 25, 2009)

chanel said:


> I've been following this thread and it has been moved from the flame zone to media to reviews to humor.  Will it go full circle?


I think that's a product of the thread being merged about four times.

BTW..The vid isn't at YouTube anymore...Have to Google it now.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 25, 2009)

Rinata said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


....your a phony thats why ....she is the Speaker dumb ass...and as such you hear about her just about every day....and if your as big a Dem as you are projecting yourself to be....then you would know all about her....Christ you have your head deep enough in her ass.....you should know her intimately...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 25, 2009)

Rinata said:


> keee keee said:
> 
> 
> > S.N.L. is on the Obama shit list!!! no christmas cards for them
> ...


....what does S.N.L. stand for?.....im lost on this....


----------

